# Least Favorite Pokemon?



## Frozen Weta (Jun 26, 2008)

It's time this thread returned.  State the Pokemon you dislike, hate, abhor, or just plain despise.  Or as the thread implies, your least favorite...

I really, really, really hate Electivire.  Seriously, how could they do that to Electabuzz?

I'm not fond of Rayquaza, either.  Honestly, I just find most Dragon-type legendaries (except Latios and Latias) kinda lame.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 26, 2008)

*glares at Frozen Weta for calling Rayquaza lame*


Eeeeevvvviiiiillllllll


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't really like any legendary.  And bidoof, Luvdisc, Pachirisu, and Pelipper.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate Bidoof and Mesperit.
They are ugly and I like cute/pretty pokemon.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

Gengar, Chimchar line, and Mudkip = do not like.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

This incredibly hideous pink and brown bag of noisome piss should be eradicated from all existence.


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 26, 2008)

Arceus.

This unlifelike _thing_ is the god of the pokemon world? What the hell happened to Mew?


----------



## Flora (Jun 26, 2008)

zaxly100 said:


> I don't really like any legendary.  And bidoof, Luvdisc, *Pachirisu,* and Pelipper.



...*points to user title*

I don't like the Regis.  They're freaky.


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jun 26, 2008)

Never been fond of Arceus. Which side has the face? <<//>> And what are those bizarre growths who sprout from his sides?

I don't really like the pupae pokemon either (Metapod, Pupitar, Shelgon, Kakuna). Though the reptile pupae are better, they're a bit unsightly and the bug pupae do nothing.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 26, 2008)

I never liked these threads because everyone gets their feelings hurt, but...

Magmortar. It's just... freaky. How could anyone be mean to Jynx when there's this... thing?! Ugh, it looks like it wants to put me through a meat grinder...

EDIT: Did I mention I like Magmar and Magby? No Magmar should have to be one...


----------



## Jolty (Jun 27, 2008)

Wymsy said:


> This incredibly hideous pink and brown bag of noisome piss should be eradicated from all existence.


*NO*
just let me have them all ;-;

Also Golbat annoys the crap out of me
I'll be in some dungeon and EVERY 3 SECONDS its a Golbat that you can't escape from so it kills all my guys D:<


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

Togekiss is the king of hax ._.

Seriously, it gets a 60% flinch rate on air slash and can paralyze you with body slam and t-wave. That means you're only attacking about 1 out of every 5 turns.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Oddish, Growlithe, and floatzel. Personal reasons.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 27, 2008)

Dunsparce. It's so useless. It makes me wanna fire mah lazor!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 27, 2008)

A lot of the Pokemon people dislike are kinda cute, really, but oh well... I like most of them really, though Mew irritates me sometimes because of how ugly a lot of the sprites are. Not its fault though, just the sprite designer people. And, uh... that's about it? Though of course, legend-ubusers and hackers who boast about them might make me dislike legends in general for a while. That's probably normal, haha.


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

ゼニガメ26;6921 said:
			
		

> Dunsparce. It's so useless. It makes me wanna fire mah lazor!


Actually, Dunsparce is one of the two viable users of Serene Grace + Flinching move. The other being Togekiss.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 27, 2008)

*takes a deep breath* Here we go...

I hate the pink Shellos and Gastrodon, but I love the blue ones. Also, Delcatty bugs me, but I don't know why.

Hypno's Pokedex: "It carries a pendulum-like device. There once was an incident in which it took away a child it hypnotized." Creepy!
Beautifly's Pokedex: "It has an aggressive nature. It stabs prey with its long, narrow mouth to drain the prey's fluids."
Gorebyss's Pokedex: "Although Gorebyss is the very picture of elegance and beauty while swimming, it is also cruel. When it spots prey, this Pokémon inserts its thin mouth into the prey's body and drains the prey of its body fluids." AUGH!

I don't know why Blaziken looks nothing like Combusken, but it bugs me.

Jynx. THE POKEMON HAS FREAKING BREASTS! AAAUUUGGGHHH! It's a purple-faced, weave-wearing, breast-implanted monster... *shuddersob* And to think it's the only Pokemon that can learn Lovely Kiss. Seriously, how can a kiss from that... THING... be lovely? *shuddersob* And it used to learn Thrash by level. Imagine a Jynx using Thrash! *dies*

Zubat and Bidoof annoy the crap out of me. It's like they take up half of the Pokemon in the entire world. in EVERY STINKING CAVE, the battles are a stupid Zubat half of the time. And to top it off, in the Sinnoh region, they can be found OUTSIDE OF CAVES AS WELL! And Bidoof. Look at the routes it can be found on in the Pokedex. ALMOST EVERY ROUTE! AUGH!

How could the little cute seed with shiny eyes become a butt-ugly SUNFLORA! *sob* I'll never use a Sun Stone on my poor Sunkern!

*exhale* Okay. I'm done.

Sorry. I just needed to rant. XP


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 27, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Jynx. THE POKEMON HAS FREAKING BREASTS! AAAUUUGGGHHH! It's a purple-faced, weave-wearing, breast-implanted monster... *shuddersob* And to think it's the only Pokemon that can learn Lovely Kiss. Seriously, how can a kiss from that... THING... be lovely? *shuddersob* And it used to learn Thrash by level. Imagine a Jynx using Thrash! *dies*


So true. My other Least Favorite is Kriketune. It's a violin bug.


----------



## kunikida. (Jun 27, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> *takes a deep breath* Gorebyss's Pokedex: "Although Gorebyss is the very picture of elegance and beauty while swimming, it is also cruel. When it spots prey, this Pokémon inserts its thin mouth into the prey's body and drains the prey of its body fluids." AUGH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with everything in this quote.  Magikarp: It's not really gonna help in the E4, is it? Or anywhere else as a matter of fact...

Mr. Mime: Just freaks me out. Especially a female Mr. Mime... Sabrinaaaaaaaaa...

Kriketune: It just isn't right!

Ursaring: How can Teddiursa become...this? It's strong though...Maybe I should reconsider...

Groudon: *whines like bratty 4 year old* It's ugly!

Steelix: Grow some more teeth, get a face transplant, and stop growling! Everybody will be afraid of you! *everyone takes of running* Guess they already are...:sweatdrop:

Yanmega: Da woist ting evah. (The worst thing ever.) 

I'll think of more later. (Cause I smell pizza... yum.)


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2008)

Golbat: Made it almost impossible to train my Venusaur in Victory Road. All that came up was these things and I couldn't run. Also, the Red and Blue sprite is just... o_o

Jynx: The cry is creepy, it has breasts, just look at it. And it learns LOVELY KISS. How is Jynx lovely?

Sunflora: I've always thought Sunkern was cute, but Sunflora creeps me out. Sunkern is just a cute little seed with cute little eyes, and Sunflora is the scariest thing I've ever seen in my life.

Igglybuff: The ugliest thing I've ever seen, even though it's supposed to be cute or something. It's probably my single least favorite Pokemon.

Turtwig evolution line: Turtwig creeps me out, Grotle is ugly, and Torterra creeps me out and is ugly.

Piplup evolution line: I've never thought Piplup was cute, Prinplup I just think is ugly, and Empoleon... o_o

Kricketune: So annoying... I'd probably love it if it didn't always show up when I don't want it to.

Ambipom: Aipom was creepy enough, and Ambipom just... I can't think of any words for how much this thing scares me.

Purugly: Glameow is kind of cute, but Purugly is fat, ugly, scary, ugly, fat, ugly, ugly, fat, and ugly.

Skuntank: The cry is one of the dumbest and most annoying things I've ever heard. 

Lickilicky: Annoying cry, ugly, fat, and the name is probably the most stupid and unoriginal name there is. I like Lickitung, though.

Rhyperior: Rhydon is awesome. It doesn't need an evolution that looks almost nothing like it.

Tangrowth: I am afraid of this thing. It's ugly and just creepy.

Magmortar: Magby is okay, Magmar is one of my favorite Pokemon, but then... This thing? It's fat. It's ugly. Its eyes creep me out. I hate everything about it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

Magnezone, Magmortar, Rhyperior, Electivire: They go and give a whole bunch of Pokemon I like evolutions I hate!

Pelipper: Never liked it, but I adore Wingull.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

Snubbull, Turtwig, and Chimchar lines.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

Roselia, Nosepass and Probopass. Everything else is tolerable.

Also, why is it so objectionable for a Pokémon to have boobs? Human women have boobs, and Jynx is the Humanshape Pokémon. Unless the fact that, say, Sabrina has boobs also creeps you out... I don't get it.

It could do without the Viking opera getup, though. (That or go all the way and give it a horn helmet!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Loudred. Ugh. It is the most ugly Pokemon I've had the displeasure to look at. 

And Geodude is annoying, it is in EVERY CAVE but I never even catch it, so why does it have to keep bothering me?

Gastrodon is dreadful as well. Not only do I hate the way that stupid thing looks (both east and west), but I also hate its cry more than any other Pokemon's cry.

That felt good, yeah. Sorry to any Geodude/Gastrodon/Loudred fans.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 27, 2008)

Jolty said:


> *NO*
> just let me have them all ;-;


Blah, I only dislike the Western Gastrodon. I like the Eastern Gastrodon though.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't _hate_ any of them but the ones that I don't care for are mostly Bug Pokémon. List is too long to go through.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah, yes.  I forgot.  Every single fourth-gen evolution of a first-gen pokemon (excluding the Eevolutions and Porygon-Z.)

Oh, and Ambipom.  It'd be okay if it didn't have the weird nose.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Ditto's... They turn into your exact replica only to impregnate you even if your a dude, man... It's scary. Keep those things away from me!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 28, 2008)

Presumably it is the Ditto that lays the egg when it mates with a male Pokémon.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't say 'hate', but I really don't care for Kricketune. I don't really like the way it looks and its cry gets on my nerves. :|


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Probo...you know what I'm going to say. And I despise Cherrim/Cherubi. Ugh.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

I hate Lickily and Likitung. The tongues are too big and scary. Darkrai and all the ghosts apart from Duskull give me the creeps.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

There is only one Pokemon that I absolutely downright cannot stand want to shove into a ditch shoot it with a triple barrel bazooka incinerate its remains hate. Well, two actually. Probopass and ... Politoed. I used to somehwat like Politoed, but after playing MD1 and getting to Northwind Field...I get chills just thinking of it.

YES!! 29th FLOOR!! Hey, look at all of these Water Stones-

Politoed: I'm going to use Perish song! (Uses Perish song)

WHAT?? NO!! PLEASE!!! NO!! (Is transferred back to base)


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 28, 2008)

D...Da...Dark...Darkrai!
I swear, the first time I heard about what it does (trap you in a nightmare for almost forever) I got really freaked. I don't think anybody wants that happening. Worse than death, I'm sure.

Another pokémon I just dislike is Latios. I love Latias, but Latios just isn't my type. I typically portray him as too overprotective.


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 28, 2008)

Magmortar and Rhyperior.
They are stupid looking evolutions to awesome 1st gen Pokemon.

I also don't like Bidoof or most 4th gen Pokemon for that matter.  Luxray is one of the few cool fourth gen Pokemon.


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

Bidoof is basically the only Pokemon I hate. I can't even talk about it because Bidoof makes me angry if I think about it too much.


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

Yanma and Trapinch. I have no idea why, but I do.


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 29, 2008)

Smeargle- You would expect this as like a rejected pokemon I mean its just so odd and uncreative.

Luvdisc-  A jellybean with a face how awsome

I Agree with Roxxor about Rhyperior I mean the third evoltuion of Rhydon way like a good joke getting killed. They should of left some of there first gen pokemon alone.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 29, 2008)

I like most Pokemon. :<

Still though... there are some that I hate because my friends absolutely dote over than and I can't quite seen the point. Like Empoleon. D< It doesn't have a face. Cool design, yes, but even so it's my least favourite of the Sinnoh starters. And Feraligatr. In fact, I don't like the water starters at all really. (except for Mudkip.)

Outside of that, EeeeeeWOOOOOOP (Kriketune) is really really bad. D: And Castform-- good idea, LOUSY application. And Lickilicky. Why not just boost Lickitung's stats and give it a prevo? And Dialga, which would be moderately cool but Palkia owns it in every single way possible. While we're on the topic of legendaries, Kyogre. << Why oh why did I get Sapphire? All the other legends have personality and character somewhat, but this... thing... it's just a really big whale. :/ Somewhat cool design though, I have a little battle-figurine of it. :D


----------



## Blahet (Jun 29, 2008)

Theres SO many to chose from!
Like the following:
Jynx
Chimchar
Victoribell(i think)
Moltres...
The list goes on.
My #1 is... (drumroll) ...Smergle and Unknown(I cant spell it DX).
Both can only learn 1 MOVE!
1 FRICKIN' MOVE!!!
Who wants that!?
Both the moves suck too.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 29, 2008)

... what the heck are you talking about? Sketch is one of the best moves in the game.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 30, 2008)

More Pokemon I hate (I didn't want to overdo it the first time, but since everyone else is venting, I'll vent some more.)

Castform: I can't tell... Are those its legs, or are they boobs? XP
Vileplume: All its sprites show its flower really crooked!
Poliwhirl and Poliwrath: What changes when it evolved?
Omastar: It's mouth... IT'S GONNA EAT ME! *hidecorner*
Skiploom: It's just ugly. Hoppip and Jumpluff are cute, though.
Delibird: In Stadium 2, in the minigame Delibird Delivery, it looks like it's eating the items and its butt is swelling up. I hated it ever since.
Surskit: What is it? A blue ball with four thin legs? Boring.
Chimecho: It just makes no sense  to me. How does its tail make chimes? It's attached to the body, not like in a bell.

Pokemon that just bother me (but without a good reason)
Clefable
Wigglytuf
Tauros
Bayleef
Furret
Quagsire


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 30, 2008)

Pikachu. That piece of crap is somehow popular... why? It has horrid stats and a movepool shallower than the amount of Micheal Jackson's remaining original body. And don't get me started on the anime... UGH.


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 30, 2008)

Pikachu is well liked, because it is the most famous of them all and has almost become a Pokemon icon.  I don't love it, but I don't hate it either.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2008)

*cracks knuckles* letsee....


if there has ever been a good reason for weedkiller, this has to be one of them. 


"Hi! I'm a happy sunflower! I'm going to molest you! :D"


Aipom's eyes just scream 'potential rapist' to me, and Ambipom.... what was the point? 


D: I don't even know what the hell these things are meant to be. 


"Bidoof, the moron pokemon. Voted ugliest generic rodent of the year three years in a row."

I'm sure there are many more I can't think of right now.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 30, 2008)

Tangrowth. Can you say unnecessary?

I also didn't like Bidoof or Bibarel. Who uses them? What purpose do they serve, other than to have some random people who are obsessed, but just to be "funny." -_-


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 30, 2008)

Bibarel's Simple ability makes for incredible abuse of the move Baton Pass, especially if you can clear out anything that knows Roar/Whirlwind/Haze before busting out something that gets +4 attack from one Swords Dance.

Castform's little protuberances are supposed to be little cloud puffs, I'm pretty sure.

Pikachu also doesn't _completely_ suck if you know what you're doing with it, although I'm pretty sure the word "cute" has something to do with its popularity...? No, no, that couldn't _possibly_ be it.

And Wobbuffet is pretty much just a punching bag, isn't it?

Don't let me rain on your hatred parade, but consider things a little more carefully before you say them, mm?


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 1, 2008)

My list of Pokèmon I never liked, mostly for no reason...

Meowth & Persian
Bellsprout & its evolutions
Farfetch'd (what was the point?)
Drowzee & Hypno
Exeggcute
Jynx
Snubbull
Stantler
Blissey (stupid 700+ HP...)
Wurmple & its evolutions
Surskit & Masquerain
Skitty & Delcatty
Budew & its evolutions
Pachirisu
Buizel & Floatzel
Gible & its evolutions
And, last but not least...
Arceus.

Meh.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 1, 2008)

Heh.  I got a Bidoof story.  The other day when I played My Pokemon Ranch, this random guy popped up and took me to his ranch.  IT WAS FULL OF SEVERAL HUNDRED BIDOOF!!!!  The Ranch name was Bidoof Ranch too.  What a loser.

I don't like Aipom or Ambipom either.

Oh, and why does everyone have some thing about the grass Pokemon?


I don't hate Arceus, Darkrai, Mew, Deoxys, or Ho-oh; I just hate the 10 year olds who buy Action Replay, get the legendaries frrom it, max out their stats, and then battle with them.  I actually have a Darkrai and two Deoxys.  I won the Darkrai in a contest (from a guy who picked two up at an event and decided to give one away), and I went to Gamestop last Friday and got two Deoxys.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 2, 2008)

Roxxor said:


> I don't hate Arceus, Darkrai, Mew, Deoxys, or Ho-oh; I just hate the 10 year olds who buy Action Replay, get the legendaries frrom it, max out their stats, and then battle with them.  I actually have a Darkrai and two Deoxys.  I won the Darkrai in a contest (from a guy who picked two up at an event and decided to give one away), and I went to Gamestop last Friday and got two Deoxys.


I guess I feel that way about the legendaries too. *mumbles something about stupid ten-year olds and AR*

I got 4 Deoxys from Gamestop. 
I probably don't need the 2 copies of both Diamond and Pearl...

And yet I use all four regularly.:dead:


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 2, 2008)

Ludicolo. Roselia. 

I have very private reasons.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't really hate any of them.

But I will say that Gorebyss _creeps me out._ D: Not only does it suck out the innards of its poor victims through a straw, but I bet you if it were human it would be one of those people who wear too much makeup and call everyone "dear" and contradict themselves all the time and have an unnerving, unblinking _stare._
And think, they can be _male._ That just isn't right. D: I consider myself to be open-minded but there is a line and it can be crossed. ;_;

... I had a horrible teacher who was like that once, that's why it bothers me so much. :D;


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 2, 2008)

-cracks knuckles-

*Magmortar:*
... if you don't know why I hate this, just look at it.

It's hideous. It's a horrible mutation of one of my favorite pokemon (Magby is adorable and Magmar is awesome)... and it's just... no.
Number-one MOST-HATED POKEMON EVER.

*Kingdra:*

... IT'S MELTIIIIING.
Another case of "how could you do that to a great pokemon". Again, Horsea is cute and Seadra is awesome, and this thing is hideous.

*Rhyperior:*
UGH. This thing looks fan-made...

... that sprite. Is just so... amateurish. I'm sorry. It's hideous.

Et cetera.
... And now for the grand finale:
*The Chimchar line.*
-ducks oncoming flames... haha I made a pun-
I'm sorry, I just don't get the appeal of monkeys. They look stupid to me. I'm sorry.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 2, 2008)

As a Lucario fan, I should be saying Mewtwo, but in all honesty I'm not that adverse to it.

I don't really have a least favourite, and there aren't even many Pokemon I dislike.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually like Bidoof. *shot*

Well, I hate Weezing and Shaymin Sky Form.


----------



## ShiningDarkness (Jul 2, 2008)

I hate:

Jynx
Pidgeot
Sunflora
Ludicolo
Staraptor
Bidoof
Bibarel
Happiny
Raichu
Tauros
All Fire-types except Entei, Vulpix and Ninetales
All Fighting-types except Gallade and Lucario
Smoochum
All Rock-types
All Ground-types
Aipom
Ambipom
Jumpluff ( I don't hate it, however I do dislike it )
Pachirisu
Grotle
Floatzel
Prinplup
Snorlax
Ekans
Snubbull
Granbull
Electabuzz
Raticate
Stunky
Skuntank
Stantler


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 2, 2008)

ShiningDarkness said:


> I hate:
> 
> Jynx
> Pidgeot
> ...


Regirock fits nicely under "all Rock-types". =P


----------



## S. E. (Jul 2, 2008)

@WUE: _Sky Shaymin?_ You must be kidding me.

Pikachu and the Turtwig line also don't deserve this abuse. ;_;

I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes Magmar...


----------



## ShiningDarkness (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Regirock fits nicely under "all Rock-types". =P


I had forgotten that I put all rock-types. I apologize for my mistake.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 2, 2008)

ShiningDarkness said:


> I had forgotten that I put all rock-types. I apologize for my mistake.


S'OK =)


----------



## Sapphire Flame (Jul 2, 2008)

For me, it'd have to be lickilicky. Dumbest. Pokemon. Ever. My second pick will have to be luvdisc. Are you kidding me? You're going to make a heart with eyes, give it the worst stats ever, and call it a pokemon?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Probopass. Nothing can beat it's weird ugliness.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't even _seen _this thing in the game, but I hate it already. :/


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

Sapphire Flame said:


> My second pick will have to be *luvdisc. Are you kidding me? You're going to make a heart with eyes, give it the worst stats ever, and call it a pokemon?*


I love you, Sapphire Flame.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 4, 2008)

Creepy


Has no value except to evolve into creepy


Wierd random thing - and i can't get the sprite to show up


Ugly


Ugly


A baby ryhorn would have been better imo, then Rydon and Aggron would have matched up


More ugly


Origional version of 'more ugly' - still ugly and stupidly annoyingly rare


Annoyingly hard to get - i don't do contest stats


More more ugly


Random fat thing


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

Ever since PMD1, I've never liked this thing.

Confuse Ray and Hypnosis; that's all they do.

Stupid Lucian...

Hardly worth the training, in my opinion.

See above.

Nearly impossible to get; too hard to defeat


----------



## Darksong (Jul 5, 2008)

Apparently, Time Psyduck, the sprite won't show up because you need to put a space between the period and the M in Mr. Mime.

Anyway, just so I'm on topic, I don't really dislike any Pokemon; it's just that Bronzor is horribly annoying because it's hard to defeat when its only weakness is Fire (all NPC-trainers' Bronzor have Levitate), a type I rarely use on my teams for Diamond. The Hypnosis/Confusion combo just makes it worse. Also, in PMD2, it has no weakness (because of Heatproof and Levitate, both at once).

That's why I think Bronzor is annoying.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 5, 2008)

i don't get why everyone likes the damn thing, it's popularity is annoying

again, it's way too popular :I

fugly

...what the fuck
and there are a few more. mostly bug pokemon.. and a few fighting and rock types


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

happiny, likiliky, jynx (jynx is a fucking rapist whore!) BIDOOF most bugs 
lucario i dont see why its so popular its a emo blue dog! theres much more but thpppppppppp


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't want to hurt anybody's feelings but Spoiler:  I do not like Bronzor and Bronzong.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 23, 2008)

Lucairo. I just don't like it.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 23, 2008)

Least favorites? MR. MIME. I freaking hate that thing and its stupid voice >.<
Yah, Hate it in the games, the Anime, in appearance, I freaking hate Mr. Mime.

Never was fond of Mamoswine either. They shouldn't have givin it a Piggy nose. It looks weird.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 24, 2008)

I always hated Medicham and most legendaries. I'm starting to dislike Eevee and Lickilicky, and a couple other of the new evos near the end of the dex.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 24, 2008)

MESPRIT, UXIE, AND AZELF.

These things are pseudo-mews in a trio.

/hate/


----------



## Frozen Weta (Aug 24, 2008)

After a few months, I've suddenly realized I really don't hate any Pokemon species, and I don't hold a grudge towards Dragon-Types as I once did.

Except Electivire, I still despise it.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 24, 2008)

I actually really dislike Lucario and Gallade, which most people seem to love.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 24, 2008)

For real? Conceptually it's pretty bad imo, Combusken rocks the house though. It sucks that it's pretty strong, I'd much rather have it be weaker so I wasn't tempted to use it.






Fat, ugly, just overall unappealing.






Absol... I liked it back in my younger days but now that I'm a little older I find it also conceptually stupid, and kind of visually stupid. I don't really like how it seems so "badass" among the Pokemon community for some reason.






It could be such a great Pokemon but quite frankly I HATE the way the floating part wraps around him or something... and I hate the way it just seems a little TOO detailed. I dunno.






|
Would be better if it had an evolution and if it wasn't Cherubi's evolution. Imo Cherubi is a good Pokemon and it seems like it just evolves into something else small and weak when it becomes Cherrim... like it has no real point in evolving.






Togekiss... er... it just looks REALLY weird, awkward, and uncomfortable. I dunno... I'm not so keen on Togetic becoming THAT.

Also I find it funny how everybody hates Magmortar but he's one of my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 8, 2008)

Whatever Glilgar evolves into.
I hate it THAT much.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 8, 2008)

Most of the new Pokemon evolutions. Seriously. Lickilicky?? Tangrowth?? PROBOPASS!?


----------



## Renteura (Sep 8, 2008)

Zubat/Golbat

Thats why I hate going in caves now.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 14, 2008)

Rhypherior and Mr. Mime. Both are so freaking retarded. 

Don't forget Lucario. It's more so a dislike than utter hate. It looks too much like Mewtwo, and that just irks me, along with the fact that it replaced Mewtwo in Brawl. :(


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 14, 2008)

> ZUBATS and GOLBATS. In every fricking cave you find them like 3/4 of the time. Gaaa!!! I have a shiny of it because it is SO common but do I use it...NO!!! [/rant]


Well that pretty much sums up me. Except Jynx is so scary [/breastimplantedcreature]. 



> Anyone who insults Eevee, all it's Eeveelutions, Skitty or Delcatty will DIE when I rampage on you.


*Probopass *it's my zodiac [I'll go with the old one]

From EeveeSkitty [/annoying]


----------



## Mudkipz (Sep 14, 2008)

I hate monkeys. It doesn't make it better that it has a fire butt and a screechy, obnoxious voice in the PMD anime. >.>






-shudder-






Ick. It has huge, bulging fingers, tacky shoes and horns.   _Horns._























They're fat, stupid, pointless evo's to perfectly good pokemon.


----------



## Hooktail (Sep 23, 2008)

Purugly...






*shudders*

Other than that I hate most of the evos for 1 gen Pokemon.


----------



## o_O (Sep 23, 2008)

And all the other annoying Pokemon that differs from version to version that always get in your way.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes  and yes  and yes  and I almost forgot...<<<DIE!!!

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 24, 2008)

, for reasons that I've posted about in other threads.

 It's not that I actively dislike it, it's just that it's rather pointless.

(also Bidoof friggin' rocks)


----------



## Darksong (Sep 24, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> (also Bidoof friggin' rocks)


Same here. If I haven't already said that.



Hooktail said:


> Purugly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you dislike it? Are you afraid of it? 
I think it's pretty :3

I, in general, don't dislike a Pokémon unless I have a good reason to. After all, without Geodude, etc. we would be forced to use Onix in the first generation!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 24, 2008)

Due to PMD2



What why won't you just leave me alone and go pick on someone who doesn't matter huh?


----------



## o_O (Sep 24, 2008)

I like Bidoof too. I don't think it's annoying. Mostly because Bibarel is a good HM slave :D And also I think it's actually cute-ish.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 24, 2008)

I love it because it's hilarious.

honestly do pokemon fans have no sense of humor because everyone is all "PROBOPASS SUXXX" or  "BIDOOF SUXXX" or "LICKILICKY SUXXX" or "TANGROWTH SUXXX" and whatnot. well, all four of those pokemonstas are pure awesome. so, uh, you lose.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 24, 2008)

I really don't like Infernape. :/


----------



## Abufi (Sep 24, 2008)

hmm let's see.  these aren't in order since that would be hard since i dislike them all oh so very much

-glaceon
-umbreon
-espeon
-roselia
-rhyperior
-manaphy
-jirachi
-garchomp (gabite is cool though)
-blissey


----------



## o_O (Sep 24, 2008)

Lickilicky RULES!
And D: 3 Eons, Manaphy, Jirachi, AND Blissey? 
Shame. At least in my book.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 1, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Jynx. THE POKEMON HAS FREAKING BREASTS! AAAUUUGGGHHH! It's a purple-faced, weave-wearing, breast-implanted monster... *shuddersob* And to think it's the only Pokemon that can learn Lovely Kiss. Seriously, how can a kiss from that... THING... be lovely? *shuddersob* And it used to learn Thrash by level. Imagine a Jynx using Thrash! *dies*
> 
> Zubat and Bidoof annoy the crap out of me. It's like they take up half of the Pokemon in the entire world. in EVERY STINKING CAVE, the battles are a stupid Zubat half of the time. And to top it off, in the Sinnoh region, they can be found OUTSIDE OF CAVES AS WELL! And Bidoof. Look at the routes it can be found on in the Pokedex. ALMOST EVERY ROUTE! AUGH!


All so true, all so true...Agreed.



o_O said:


> Lickilicky RULES!
> And D: 3 Eons, Manaphy, Jirachi, AND Blissey?
> Shame. At least in my book.


EEVEELUTIONS SHALL NOT BE INSULTED!!! *runs after o_O holding knife*
NEVER EVER EVER SHALL THAT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!



Abufi said:


> hmm let's see. these aren't in order since that would be hard since i dislike them all oh so very much
> 
> -glaceon
> -umbreon
> ...


I REPEAT: NO EEVEELUTIONS SHALL BE INSULTED LIKE SO!!!!! WHY DO PEOPLE HATE THEM...*runs after Abufi holding even sharper knife*...


----------



## Flora (Oct 1, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> I really don't like Infernape. :/


D:



Mudkipz said:


> I hate monkeys. It doesn't make it better that it has a fire butt and a screechy, obnoxious voice in the PMD anime. >.>


Again, D:



Abufi said:


> *ginormous list*


Why do you hate all the cute things? (Okay, not so much Garchomp, and Blissey's just weird.)

Oh, ES, I think he was getting mad about the non-eon-liking.


----------



## S. E. (Oct 1, 2008)

I like Infernape, but otherwise the rest of the Chimchar line creep me out. Monkeys are freaky. D:


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 1, 2008)

I hate no Pokemon. >: But Probopass is kinda alarming.


----------



## Abufi (Oct 1, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> All so true, all so true...Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


says the person who dare despise two of my favorite pokemon ;-;  everyone hates poor probopass and i don't know many people who like grimer/muk.  i personally like probopass because it looks hilarious and whatnot, and it has pretty good base defense and special defense, i think?  i dunno why i like grimer and muk, actually, but i think they're cool all of a sudden for some reason.  i can understand why people might dislike them though, they do look rather strange and i used to be annoyed in rse by the fact that grimers and such would keep popping up in fire path or whatever when i was looking for slugma/numel/torkoal.
i understand the appeal of the eeveelutions, some of them are rather creative (and jolteon is one of my favorite pokemon) but i don't like those three much because i find it a little annoying when people obsess over them sometimes, and i don't like glaceon's design much.  i find espeon to be rather plain, admittedly it is kinda cute and it's more umbreon and glaceon that i dislike, not so much espeon actually, but i dunno, i'm not crazy about it.  umbreon i mainly don't like because of how everyone and their mom loves it and says it's the best pokemon ever (well, that was the case at some forums i used to go to) and it seems as though almost every umbreon character people make up is emo.  eh v_v

anyway, i'll stop rambling, and to stay on-topic, i'll add a couple more:
-luvdisc (i find it to be a little pointless, but i guess people could say that about any other pokemon)
-jinx (i still don't like it, but i don't mind it as much as i used to when i was little though.  it scared the crap out of me back then)
-deoxys defense form (attack and speed forms are sorta cool, but defense form is all bulky and stuff)


----------

